# everyone post their myspace up



## Guest

http://www.myspace.com/174596367


----------



## Tanner

indeed


----------



## Hlessil

why? what??


----------



## 5ifth

i keep a myspace account for my music
i still get responses to it, and i dont have to do shit but upload a song every few months


----------



## bakerdoo

myspace can help keep you in contact with people and such,
But it really sucks overall.
fuck it


----------



## Matt Derrick

*omair00 wrote:*


> http://www.myspace.com/174596367



yeah... um, well omair, if you REALLY want to know more about people here, you should really just cruize through other ppl's profiles, or actually discuss stuff with people here on the board.

your last two/three posts have all been just asking for personal information. also, you've asked these same questions in the chat room... and frankly, you're kinda creeping me out.

i don't mean to sound like a dick, so i mean this in the nicest way possible, but please stop acting like such a cop.


----------



## Line

i second that... and oh before i forget to ask can i get all of your social security numbers


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Widerstand wrote:*


> *Line wrote:*
> i second that... and oh before i fo... the StP Fest ill be collecting people's DNA!
> 
> HAHAHAAHAHA...


----------



## Code Name Mary

dude. cops suck. hate....


----------



## Bendixontherails

*MattPist wrote:*


> *omair00 wrote:*
> [url]http://www.myspace.com/174596367


 and frankly, you're kinda creeping me out.

[/url]

I'm with matt on this one, no offense, but just chill and read for a while...

and my two cents: I have a myspace, and it has come in use once or twice, but I check it about once a month...


Oh and by the way, if I could get you guys to bring your OWN baggie for the stool samples, that'd be great. the cost is really starting to add up.

Post edited by: Bendixontherails, at: 2007/04/11 10:02


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Everybody chill the fuck out, you guys are being fucking Nazis with the police accusations. He was just being over friendly, not that I am supporting his Myspace spam nor his personal inf0z quest. Now to clean up the whole infiltration bit; no cop or fed is going to make a legitimate attempt at "infiltrating" a forum about train hopping. If we started talking about government overthrow or committing terrorist attacks they might take notice. Also if they were going to get involved they would monitor the board instead of getting involved. Them getting involved may lead to some contact and activity that may require some judicial involvement. Which unless were doing something pretty bad here, will not hold up in any court. I doubt he is a pedophile or nut case either since he put out what appears to be his real information on the web. With my experience in tracking/information gathering/investigation it appears he is just a legit guy, possibly a little lonely. You shouldn't turn people who may provide to the community away, just because they don't fully understand web etiquette. 

Play nice.


----------



## Bendixontherails

i don't think anyone was seriously suggesting that he was a cop or anything... just a little good natured ribbing, and some advice on info gathering...


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> i don't think anyone was seriously suggesting that he was a cop or anything... just a little good natured ribbing, and some advice on info gathering...



agreed


----------



## Code Name Mary

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> i don't think anyone was seriously suggesting that he was a cop or anything... just a little good natured ribbing, and some advice on info gathering...



yeppers


----------



## Code Name Mary

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> Everybody chill the fuck out, you guys are being fucking Nazis with the police accusations. He was just being over friendly, not that I am supporting his Myspace spam nor his personal inf0z quest. Now to clean up the whole infiltration bit; no cop or fed is going to make a legitimate attempt at "infiltrating" a forum about train hopping. If we started talking about government overthrow or committing terrorist attacks they might take notice. Also if they were going to get involved they would monitor the board instead of getting involved. Them getting involved may lead to some contact and activity that may require some judicial involvement. Which unless were doing something pretty bad here, will not hold up in any court. I doubt he is a pedophile or nut case either since he put out what appears to be his real information on the web. With my experience in tracking/information gathering/investigation it appears he is just a legit guy, possibly a little lonely. You shouldn't turn people who may provide to the community away, just because they don't fully understand web etiquette.
> 
> Play nice.



but.. if I personally offended any one, my deepest apologies.


----------



## Cush

am i the only person who genuinly likes myspace? i think it's a good site for keeping in touch with people and i like the service it gives me. i don't give a shit if rupert murdoch owns it and i don't give a shit if it's mainstream and popular and a bunch of teenie bopper girls in 8th grade are on every day whoring themselves off for comments. I like the site and i'm going to keep using it until something makes me not like it.


----------



## scottyfoothill

mr omair00 - i believe you have good intentions, but i must say that i too was a bit weirded out when my offer to help with info on riding out of l.a., in response to your request on the forum, was then responded to with just questions as to where i am now and so forth, but nothing more about your original need for info. no biggy, just confusing. if you still want info that's cool, just nothing about where i'm living now and stuff.

as for the myspace thing...yeah, it's silly, but can be useful. i have my music up there (my last 3 shows with really great bands came from this connection) and a page to keep in contact with friends far away (i'm not always into writing letters and making calls, so its nice to just peruse for a few minutes and kind of get an idea what folks in the old neighborhood are up to). as far as making friends with a bunch of people out there in lala land, well i just have no interest in that. it's nowhere near as relevant to me as this page, but i still find it useful for those couple simple reasons. i've tried to convince widerstand on this, but i'm afraid my attempts have been in vein!:silly: i think i'm gonna start hangin out with cush 

oh yeah, and :blink:. wow, these things are neat...do they have these on myspace?

-foothill:dry:


----------



## scottyfoothill

mr omair00 - i believe you have good intentions, but i must say that i too was a bit weirded out when my offer to help with info on riding out of l.a., in response to your request on the forum, was then responded to with just questions as to where i am now and so forth, but nothing more about your original need for info. no biggy, just confusing. if you still want info that's cool, just nothing about where i'm living now and stuff.

as for the myspace thing...yeah, it's silly, but can be useful. i have my music up there (my last 3 shows with really great bands came from this connection) and a page to keep in contact with friends far away (i'm not always into writing letters and making calls, so its nice to just peruse for a few minutes and kind of get an idea what folks in the old neighborhood are up to). as far as making friends with a bunch of people out there in lala land, well i just have no interest in that. it's nowhere near as relevant to me as this page, but i still find it useful for those couple simple reasons. i've tried to convince widerstand on this, but i'm afraid my attempts have been in vein!:silly: i think i'm gonna start hangin out with cush 

oh yeah, and :blink:. wow, these things are neat...do they have these on myspace?

-foothill:dry:


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> Everybody chill the fuck out, you guys are being fucking Nazis with the police accusations. He was just being over friendly, not that I am supporting his Myspace spam nor his personal inf0z quest. Now to clean up the whole infiltration bit; no cop or fed is going to make a legitimate attempt at "infiltrating" a forum about train hopping. If we started talking about government overthrow or committing terrorist attacks they might take notice. Also if they were going to get involved they would monitor the board instead of getting involved. Them getting involved may lead to some contact and activity that may require some judicial involvement. Which unless were doing something pretty bad here, will not hold up in any court. I doubt he is a pedophile or nut case either since he put out what appears to be his real information on the web. With my experience in tracking/information gathering/investigation it appears he is just a legit guy, possibly a little lonely. You shouldn't turn people who may provide to the community away, just because they don't fully understand web etiquette.
> 
> Play nice.



You just added "government overthrow" and "committing terrorist attacks" to the Google cache! The Man will surely penetra-- _infil_trate us now!


----------



## Matt Derrick

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> You just added "government overthrow" and "committing terrorist attacks" to the Google cache! The Man will surely penetra-- _infil_trate us now!



hehe fortunately for us, google (and all search engines) are blocked from the forums (have been for about a week, hopefully all the old stuff will cache out eventually).

also, for anyone that's interested in myspace alternatives:

punx.com (if you're a punk)
tribe.net

i like tribe.net because while there's certainly still some social networking aspects to it, it's 90% centered on 'groups' or 'tribes'. ive discovered that there are a TON of interesting and educational groups there, on everything from trainhopping to bus conversion communities. interesting stuff. i mostly just go on there every few weeks and read a bunch about the latest diy clothing techniques, or squatting stories, or discussion on grease buses, etc.


----------



## jamessheaj

*MattPist wrote:*


> *Widerstand wrote:*
> [b]Line wrote:[/b]
> [quote:4bm1fgn1]... the StP Fest ill be collecting people's DNA!
> 
> HAHAHAAHAHA...[/quote:4bm1fgn1]
> 
> haha that was the greatest thing i read today


----------



## Hoghead Bob

I'm a cop! Were is my dognut?


----------



## otgetdw

myspace, stp, suicidegirls... it's all the internet. it's all in the same boat. 

the boat of information and technology

such great potential for growth, yet most of it is so corrupt and sinister all it does is fuel the general populaces desire to not have to think.

sure. some are better than others. i like this one because it makes me happy reading stories about trainhopping and stuff and having discussions with you fine folks...

but in the end
we're still staring (for XTREME LENGTHS OF TIME, like half/whole hours or PLUS!!!) at an illuminated screen (of death) that is probably a conspiracy to suck our minds out of our heads through our eyes

Post edited by: otgetdw, at: 2007/04/12 17:37


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe

"Illuminated screen of death"

...I'm changing my MySpace headline. I figure I'll run the chance of my brain being sucked out my eye sockets. B)


----------



## otgetdw

hey thats my phrase dammit
you can't just myspace that shit
dammit!! that's completely... whats the word.?!?! hypocritical?? eeeeeeeH?? i think thats the right word.

but shit!!! GAAAAAAH you don't understand!!!!
now i'm upset and starting to look like this


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe

*otgetdw wrote:*


> hey thats my phrase dammit
> you can't just myspace that shit
> dammit!! that's completely... whats the word.?!?! hypocritical?? eeeeeeeH?? i think thats the right word.
> 
> but shit!!! GAAAAAAH you don't understand!!!!
> now i'm upset and starting to look like this



Not hypocritical... it's contradictory, and thus wonderfully ironic that I support and condone MySpace with your hateful, condemning words about MySpace.

Muahahaha! :evil:

:lol:


----------



## otgetdw

you suck


----------



## Bendixontherails

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> Muahahaha! :evil:





damn. that's harsh. somehow, i knew she kicked ass.


----------



## solo

*Myspace Punx*

StP is the methodone for Myspace punx. It's here to help ween them from that evil. But until we, I mean they, can download music onto their profiles, I'm not sure it's going to work. Perfessor, are you on that?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Myspace Punx*

*solo wrote:*


> StP is the methodone for Myspace punx. It's here to help ween them from that evil. But until we, I mean they, can download music onto their profiles, I'm not sure it's going to work. Perfessor, are you on that?



Start paying for bandwidth and I'm sure he would be obliged.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe

*Myspace Punx*

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> *solo wrote:*
> StP is the methodone for Myspace pu...r bandwidth and I'm sure he would be obliged.
> 
> It was a joke.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Myspace Punx*

What the fuck is with you people? I'm not allowed to make jokes?


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Myspace Punx*

nope. your license has been revoked. we voted on it last week... didn't anyone tell you? :lol:


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Myspace Punx*

Ah that's what all those memos were about!


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Myspace Punx*

don't worry, your case somes up again for review in a couple years...

on the other hand, paying any attention at all to our authority would kind of render the whole anarchism vein null, wouldn't it?B) 

so, Knock Knock.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe

*Myspace Punx*

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> don't worry, your case somes up again for review in a couple years...
> 
> on the other hand, paying any attention at all to our authority would kind of render the whole anarchism vein null, wouldn't it?B)
> 
> so, Knock Knock.



...WHO'S THERE!?


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Myspace Punx*

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> ...WHO'S THERE!?



Sid.:evil:


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Myspace Punx*

okay... so noone was dumb enough to ask "Sid, who?" awesome


----------



## Hoghead Bob

If anybody wants mine just ask me.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*SID WHO?*


----------



## Bendixontherails

damn it BOB  


SID VICIOUSyou white bread, country music listenin, john tesh wannabe.


----------



## Sloth

It seems quite afew of you have rendered myspace quite useful by discussing and ridiculing it. You may even say its turned into a sort of muse.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> damn it BOB
> 
> 
> SID VICIOUSyou white bread, country music listenin, john tesh wannabe.



Geuss you did'nt like my punk ass response LOL

And hey, don't dis my shitkicker! Hank, Johnny, George, Wallon etc were the blueprint for Sid's lifestyle.

Post edited by: Hoghead Bob, at: 2007/04/25 10:25


----------



## Bendixontherails

no worries bob. 

i confess, im listening to the highwaymen album this evenin'. Willie, Waylon, Johnny, and Kris.


----------



## scottyfoothill

pinch nostrils and sing..."i was a highwayman, along the coach roads i did ride." just like willie! i think my favorite is "we're all in your corner"


----------



## Bendixontherails

*tired of that title.*

but you gotta love... " like desperadoes waitin' for a train." that's prolly the most common line in my head at any given siding.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*tired of that title.*

Ive been listening to allot of George Jones, and Black Flag as of late. Good drinkin music.


----------



## Kagu

*tired of that title.*

*Hoghead Bob wrote:*


> Ive been listening to allot of George Jones, and Black Flag as of late. Good drinkin music.


haha, I honestly never thought I would hear those two names in the same sentence. I wonder if you got both groups, or in George's case just him, in a bar together drinking the night away what the conversations would be like?


----------



## chickenbone

*tired of that title.*

they would probably talk about all of their ex-girlfriends and how each one of 'em broke their hearts. then the crying would ensue...

...then the very drunk henry rollins hits the karaoke machine and begins a very long and very irrelivant spoken word. but it will be funny none the less.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*tired of that title.*

Funny,in Oakland all my friends listened to old school shit kicker and old school punk.


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

bob, I listen to anything. i was born the child of a deadhead and a parrothead. doomed from birth to wander, and wouldn't have it anyother way?B)


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> bob, I listen to anything. i was born the child of a deadhead and a parrothead. doomed from birth to wander, and wouldn't have it anyother way?B)



I was a hippy!


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

no shit?!? small world.







:woohoo: :blink:


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

I was a burnout!
I was a dropout!
I was a surfer!
I had a skateboard!


----------



## chickenbone

*the ever evolving thread*

I was sooooo wasted!


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

yeah... and this one time... at band camp...


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> no shit?!? small world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohoo: :blink:



Fuck no, Im a blue collar beer swilling steak chomping son of a blue collar beer swilling steak chomping son of a blue collar beer swilling steak chomping son of a bitch.

And my moms dad was a logger.


----------



## chickenbone

*the ever evolving thread*

*Hoghead Bob wrote:*


> *Bendixontherails wrote:*
> no shit?!? small world.
> :w...on of a bitch.
> And my moms dad was a logger.
> 
> 
> HEH HEH and I was raised by wolves!


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

Old country music is all about living, loving, working, fighting, hopping freight, jail, hitching, drinking, trains, trucks, breaking the law... In other words everything this whole dammed site is all about.


Somehow "America" has out grown real Americans.

Post edited by: Hoghead Bob, at: 2007/04/28 12:24


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

i said it before... right on Bob


----------



## Kendall

*the ever evolving thread*

*Hoghead Bob wrote:*


> Old country music is all about living, loving, working, fighting, hopping freight, jail, hitching, drinking, trains, trucks, breaking the law... In other words everything this whole dammed site is all about.



Bob's opinions kick ass. Therefore, Bob kicks ass.

Post edited by: Kendall, at: 2007/04/29 10:51


----------



## Guest

*the ever evolving thread*

i caught the StP boat on MS


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*the ever evolving thread*

*omair00 wrote:*


> i caught the StP boat on MS



What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## nobo

*the ever evolving thread*

does anybody else have -13 karma? thats gotta be some sort of record...haha


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

*nobo wrote:*


> does anybody else have -13 karma? thats gotta be some sort of record...haha



I want -13 Karma.


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

*Hoghead Bob wrote:*


> *nobo wrote:*
> does anybody else have -13 karma? t...t of record...haha[/quote]
> I want -13 Karma.
> 
> 
> You heard him folks. $1 bounty for each person that 'smites' bob.
> 
> nah, scratch that. bob rocks
> think we can get omair to -100?:blink:


----------



## Cush

*the ever evolving thread*

what exactly gets one more or less karma?


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

By the way is there a website or something I can buy a crew change at?


----------



## nobo

*the ever evolving thread*

you might try amazon or borders.com :evil:


----------



## Bendixontherails

*the ever evolving thread*

bob... you really ARE an ass. 

i thought you guys had these? I heard about the cc for about a year before I ever saw one. BNSF car knocker said he found it, went into the office and came back with a new, hard to read, at least 5th generation copy. I almost kissed him, if only for the 'ultimate badass' status it gave me for the next month. I never had so many free beers.B)


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*the ever evolving thread*

My crew change happens when they roll me out of the carry all and I drag my ass onto the engine.


----------



## Donturd

the best fuckin myspace ever. http://www.myspace.com/drunkjesusband


----------



## tober

im glad for the immediate negative response to post

Post edited by: toberborgan, at: 2007/07/05 05:44


----------



## Dillinger

i dont know about myspace man its a deep hole that you'll never beable to recover from. the internet's heroine, it's a terrible terrible adiction.
<3


----------

